# Exauhst for 5.7 chevy suburban



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm kind of confused on wether to run true duals(a pipe back from each manifold) or as it has duals back to the muffler, run duals back from the cat.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

How are you confused? Are you wanting to upgrade to dual exhaust?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Ur going to need two cats and a x or h pipe to keep your back pressure in check


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> How are you confused? Are you wanting to upgrade to dual exhaust?


Im thinking of doing that, be alot easier if the thing just ran a y pipe pack to the cat. Ill probably end up ordering two new hi flows instead of messing with it like it is now as i have a free access to a mig welder. Im talking to an exauhst shop guy tommorow about what system


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Flowmaster makes a cat back setup for duals, comes with a single inlet to dual outlet muffler and all the pipe works to the rear bumper. Sounds good a guy I work with has it on his truck. Summit racing take a look. you install them in your drive way in couple hours with minimal hand tools.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got something else to do to it if I keep it, I might sell it and get a little Toyota. If I keep it I a cut it off at the muffler and angle the tips then bend it and run it out the side, saw it done and sounded good


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> I've got something else to do to it if I keep it, I might sell it and get a little Toyota. If I keep it I a cut it off at the muffler and angle the tips then bend it and run it out the side, saw it done and sounded good


Not sure what state your from but if you do this it won't pass inspection . The pipes/mufflers must be past the cab so you don't suck inn the fumes. Since your a burb the end of the cab should be your rear bumper.Also be prepared for headaches from sucking the Carbon monoxide ,I know I wouldn't want my friends ,family in it like that .Plus it will be loud .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'm kind of confused on wether to run true duals(a pipe back from each manifold) or as it has duals back to the muffler, run duals back from the cat.


There are plenty of bolt on kits out there btw. But if I was doing it withth mig , I would leave stock cats/mufflers and come off with bigger pipes after the mufflers . Going with bigger pipes should give you a decent sound if it doesn't then you can swap out the cats or hollow them out.


----------

